# OPC Server ohne Server PC?



## birdracoon (10 April 2008)

Hallo

Ich bin derzeit dabei mich ein wenig über OPC schlau zu machen und hätte diesbezüglich eine (vielleicht bescheuerte) Grundsatzfrage:

Ist es möglich einen OPC-Server auch direkt auf einer SPS (S7) laufen zu lassen, oder muss ich dazu einen PC welcher als OPC-Server fungiert verwenden?

Ich danke für eure Hilfe
Mfg
GV


----------



## afk (10 April 2008)

birdracoon schrieb:


> Ist es möglich einen OPC-Server auch direkt auf einer SPS (S7) laufen zu lassen, oder muss ich dazu einen PC welcher als OPC-Server fungiert verwenden?


Ob es irgendwann mal einen OPC-XML-DA-Server gibt, der direkt auf einer S7-Hardware-SPS läuft, kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Aber solange OPC-DA 2.x verbreitet ist, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, dafür sind die Protokolle (DCOM, RPC) auf der das Ganze aufbaut, zu komplex und MS-lastig.


Gruß Axel


----------



## pvbrowser (10 April 2008)

Beckhoff soll angeblich schon einen OPC UA Server in eine SPS eingebaut haben.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OPC_Unified_Architecture

PS: Was zum Teufel ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen OPC XML-DA und OPC UA über web services (nicht binäres TCP Protokoll) ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 April 2008)

birdracoon schrieb:


> Ist es möglich einen OPC-Server auch direkt auf einer SPS (S7) laufen zu lassen, oder muss ich dazu einen PC welcher als OPC-Server fungiert verwenden?



Hallo, 

das "O" von *OPC* steht oder stand für *OLE*, einer Technologie von 
Microsoft. Deswegen sind die meisten OPC-Server auf ein Windows-
Betriebssystem angewiesen und das ist wohl auch der Grund, warum 
es noch keine S7-SPS mit integriertem OPC-Server gibt.

Wie es afk schon angedeutet hat wäre es technisch möglich, eine 
neuere OPC-Spezifikation XML-DA oder UA in die Steuerungen
zu integrieren, hängt halt von Siemens ab.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 April 2008)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> PS: Was zum Teufel ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen OPC XML-DA und OPC UA über web services (nicht binäres TCP Protokoll) ?




Hallo,

auf Seite vier der *PDF von Softing* stehen dazu ein paar Zeilen.


----------



## afk (11 April 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf Seite vier der *PDF von Softing* stehen dazu ein paar Zeilen.


Danke für den Link, vor allem den Geschwindigkeitsvergleich zwischen DCOM und XML finde ich ...  ... recht interessant ... *ROFL* 

Gruß Axel


----------



## zotos (11 April 2008)

Sieht ja so aus als ob OPC-XML ein echter Feldweg und keine Datenautobahn ist ;o)


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

unabhängigkeit steht aber manchmal vor geschwindigkeit


----------

